# Heads Up: Ashes to Ashes ur quattro Up for Auction



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Heads up, the BBC and Audi UK are auctioning the main Ashes to Ashes ur quattro on Ebay UK for charity. Yes, there's also the bullet hole car that was auctioned earlier in the year, but this is the main one... and it's for charity.

More HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...d-day-ashes-ashes-ur-quattro-charity-auction/


----------



## MK3_mayhem (Feb 4, 2014)

I just got very excited! I loved the show and the Quattro. Been reading it here too and found it's up to £28,000!!!!

http://timewarptuesday.wordpress.com/2014/11/13/gene-hunts-audi-quattro/


----------

